# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Endlers

## CM Media

My new collection... :Laughing:  





If you're keen to see more strains, stay tune for more updates....  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Green Baron

They are lovely ! They will look really great in the 2ft moss tank in my office ;D

----------


## CM Media

As promised...

Below is a orange strain that has being distributed by a hobbyist from the Singapore Guppy Club locally who bought them from US. 







Any comment are welcome.  :Wink:

----------


## stormhawk

Wow the orange strain is definitely beautiful.  :Shocked:

----------


## CM Media

Another strain...... 

Be patience and you'll be rewarded with more strains.

----------


## hobbit6003

Hi Au,

Nice fish, can give me some or not? I promise not to cross it with my other Endler strain or guppy.

I hope to keep them in a 2 ft square tank with no other fishes in the tank/

Thanks in advance!

Kenny

----------


## whuntley

I'm pleased to see you have kept a good amount of the irridescent green in your fish.

Here in CA, an apparent effort to increase the red or orange has caused the green to be completely lost. I await finding a strain that looks a bit more like the ones Bob Endler, of US Santa Barbara, introduced via local chain pet store a decade or more ago.

Wright

----------


## CM Media

Hi All,

I've just shifted my hosting to another location and thus the pictures are not available.

Below is the link for all the images with some updates...
http://killiesconnection.org/gallery_endlers.html

more to come...

----------

